# Beware of Victor Zhenn Wheels



## IBails (Apr 7, 2006)

Just a heads up, I have had 4 Zhenn mags fail , cracking on the inside bead . Fortunately this caused a air leak and saved a possible major accident. I drive a Touareg and am posting herre because the Q7 would be a similar weight loaded , perhaps travelling a bit faster.https://www.dropbox.com/sh/jojjwp6m648mcuu/GjI12Ko6Yx


----------

